# Kondensatormikrofon, Stinknormale Soundkarte mit nervendem Grundrauschen



## Marius Heil (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich würde gerne einige Soundaufnahmen machen, nun ist die Frage, was brauche ich dazu.
Von der Qualität her hätte ich gerne eine einigermaßen gute.
Wenn ich ein popliges PC-Mikro in meinen PC stecke geht das einwandfrei, nun hab ich aber noch ein Kondensatormikrofon, 1 Moving-Coil oder so und ein Mini-Kondensatormikrofon rumliegen. Die würde ich gerne einsetzen, da ich die Qualität für angemessen halte.
Die Mikrofone haben alle diese rießigen Klinkenstecker, wobei ich sie mittels Adapter an den PC angeschlossen habe.
Das Signal ist jedoch viel zu schwach für den PC, in einem Aufnahmeprogramm bekomme ich ein Grundrauschen rein, das schon von der Soundkarte selbst zu kommen scheint sowie überlagert die Aufnahme des Mikrofons, die man aus dem rauschen kaum raushört. Wenn ich ein PC-Mikro anstecke ist das Rauschen zwar immer ncoh da aber aufgrund der größeren Verstärkung nicht zu sher hörbar. Was bruache ich nun um die 3 gescheiten Mikrofone an den PC anzuschließen?


Marius


----------



## zyro (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Kondensatormikrophone benötigen 48V Phantompower vom Mischpult, was erklärt, warum deine ersten Versuche so leise waren. Es gibt einzelne Phantompowermodule, die man für wenig Geld kaufen kann. Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, eine neue Soundkarte zu kaufen um wirklich gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen eine gute, für Anfänger ausreichende, ist die von M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496 (http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=products.list&ID=pciinterfaces) 
für knappe 90€. Ich versteh noch nicht so ganz warum du eine große Klinke an dem Mikro hast, denn die Klinke ist als unsymmetrischer Signalgeber immer schlecht. Versuch dir am besten ein Mikro mit XLR Anschluss zu holen und dann noch einen kleinen PreAmp für Gesang damit solltest du gut ausgerüstet sein.

Marcel


----------



## Zinken (8. Januar 2007)

Für den Anfang würde es wohl auch ein kleines Mischpult für wenige Euronen tun.
Damit hast Du eine einstellbare Vorverstärkung und kannst ein beliebiges Mikro
anschließen. So etwas bekommst Du zB. bei http://www.thomann.de sehr günstig.
Ist vielseitig verwendbar und wunderbar für die ersten Experimente.
Für eine etwas höherwertigere Aufnahme wirst Du allerdings nicht um eine halbwegs
vernünftige Soundkarte herumkommen. Aber da Du Mikrofone mit Klinkenstecker
benutzt, ist das im Moment sowieso egal...


----------



## ExMrBean (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nur eine kleine Anmerkung:

Auch ein (Stereo-)Klinkenstecker kann symmetrisch beschaltet und mit Phantomspeisung betrieben werden .

Ansonsten gilt natürlich das schon Gesagte.

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## FingerSkill (9. Januar 2007)

Sprich deutsch: Synchron (HiFi: Stereo) | Asynchron (HiFi: Mono)
          englisch: Balanced | Inbalanced

gruss fap


----------



## Zinken (9. Januar 2007)

Natürlich KANN man einen Klinkenstecker symetrsich betreiben. Aber hast Du schonmal ein 
Mikro eines halbwegs seriösen Herstellers gesehen, das so beschaltet ist?
Das tut man einfach nicht, höchstens als allerletzte, gepfuschte Notlösung.


----------



## Marius Heil (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, ich bin grad am rumschauen, ob ich im Internet was finde. Interessant wäre natürlich ne Soundkarte die glecih so nen Eingang hat, bin grad auf der Suche bei Ebay.
Wegen nem Mischpult schau ich auch grad rum, kann auch sein, dass ich hier Zuhause noch was finden könnte.
Danke erstmal für die Antworten, allem konnte ich nciht folgen, da ich mich mit Recording nicht sonderlich auskenne hab ich keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Begriffen 

Marius


----------



## Zinken (9. Januar 2007)

Ich kann die Midiman-Karten nur empfehlen. Ich selbst benutze seit Jahren eine Delta44 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die hat übrigens besagte Pseudo-symetrische Eingänge mit Klinkensteckern 
In dem Fall spielt das allerdings keine Rolle, da man ohnehin nicht direkt mit einem Mikro reingeht.
Es gibt von Midiman aber auch Karten mit integrierten Vorverstärkern in der Breakout-Box.

http://de.m-audio.com/index.php?do=products.list&ID=pciinterfaces

Nebenbei bemerkt hat symetrisch / asymetrisch nichts mit Mono oder Stereo zu tun, sondern mit dem Bezugspegel...


----------



## Marius Heil (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also was mich noch interessieren würde:
Die Mikrofon die ich heir habe geben alle 3 nur sehr wenig Signal von sich, ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung was es exakt für Mikrofone sind, aber alle haben diesen großen Klinkenstecker und 2 von den Mikrofonen benötigen eine Batterie.
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei allen 3 um Kondensatormikrofone handelt?
Wenn ich nun eine Phantomspeisung hätte um die ich offensichtlich nicht herumkomme, kann diese dem Mikrophon schaden oder kommen alle Mikrofone mit 48 V zurecht?

Marius


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Januar 2007)

Wenn die Mikrofone eine Batterie benötigen, brauchst du wahrscheinlich keine Phantomspeisung, da die Batterie bereits den benötigten Strom liefert.


----------



## Zinken (10. Januar 2007)

Und da Du geschrieben hast, daß auf einem "Moving Coil" steht, wird es sich dabei um
ein dynamisches Mikrofon handeln. Aber grundsätzlich kannst Du mit der Phantomspeisung
einem Mikro nicht schaden. Nur bei anderen Geräten (DI-Ausgang eines Amps zB.) solltest
Du da etwas vorsichtiger sein. Übrigens haben die meisten Mischpulte eine abschaltbare
Phantomspeisung, die auch nicht auf allen Kanälen liegt.
Aber wie bereits erwähnt: wenn Batterie vorhanden, dann keine Phantomspeisung notwendig.


----------

